

Ask HN: Someplace cheap to live and study - jamesmontalvo3

I'm considering moving somewhere very cheap to spend some time studying. I'd like to be someplace relatively safe with good internet access. Also, a place that's culturally interesting would be nice. I'm only thinking about this for the first time, so I'm not sure what duration I'd be doing this (probably driven by the cost). Probably somewhere on the order of a few months to a year. Does anyone have any similar experience or advice?
======
jarsj
India <period>. For me the reasons are too obvious. Stay in Mumbai or
Bangalore. Its safe, cheap, good internet, english is one of the national
language and if not most, one of the most culturally interesting and diverse
place in the world. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/India>.

P.S:- Steve Jobs took a break in India, if you are looking for precedence.

~~~
jamesmontalvo3
Any recommendations on how to start?

------
_delirium
It depends on the length somewhat. The shorter you intend it to be, the closer
to where you currently are it should probably be. For example, moving abroad
wouldn't be worth it for 3 months, because the cost of the plane ticket would
likely overwhelm any cost-of-living savings. But it might be worth it for a
year.

Within the US, basically anywhere that isn't one of the stereotypically
expensive cities is cheap. In California, it's dirt-cheap to live anywhere
that isn't in the SD, LA or SF areas; San Luis Obispo and Eureka are decent
coastal options. Anywhere in Oregon outside Portland is also cheap. Among
cities, the midwest rust-belt cities are cheapest, e.g. Pittsburgh, and pretty
interesting.

~~~
antester
I recommend reading this: <http://www.paulgraham.com/cities.html>

And then I'll say if you are considering Eureka, CA (or Arcata, CA, ten miles
away), I will heavily recommend Corvallis, OR instead. I've lived in these
places, and the difference in the attitudes I get from people is amazing.

Oddly enough, after I moved to Corvallis (from the east coast) is when I read
that essay, which led me to reading all his other essays, and to reading
Hacker News!

Back to topic, most small towns feel stifling to me; you may be fine with what
entails but I need some socialization, and what PG says about how cities (and
towns) can influence the inhabitants seems to hold true, or at least it seems
to hold true for me.

Best of luck to OP where ever your travels take you!

------
oomkiller
It's really cheap here in Alabama, and taxes are quite low too. You may not
think much of the culture, but I assure you that it exists and is quite
interesting, sometimes hilarious. Huntsville is a nice area with lots of
engineers, artists, entrepreneurs etc, but I would recommend Madison which is
a suburb.

------
MikeCapone
Where are you now?

Does it have to be an urban area? Almost any rural area should be relatively
cheap, and if it's not too far from a major city, you could make a trip there
once in a while for the "culturally interesting" part.

------
portman
Hồ Chí Minh City, Việt Nam

Awesome Internet access, amazing food, great culture, the nicest people.
"Backpacker" cost of living is under $500/mo, and "Expat" cost of living is
under $4000/mo. (For those who may not be familiar with the expat lifestyle,
it includes niceties like a driver and a cook.)

My wife and I lived in Southeast Asia (several cities) from 2002-2004. In the
interim, the infrastructure has gotten even better and the prices have
remained flat.

------
jokull
Reykjavík Iceland is getting cheaper and very english-friendly.

------
portman
Buenos Aires, Argentina.

I know several Facebook app developers who have moved down there and are
living like royalty for $2500 / month.

------
medianama
Banaras Hindu University, India.

